# Some Questions about being an Electrician



## aznafro (Jan 17, 2017)

Sorry one more thing.

4. Is there anyway I can get my feet wet in the field of being an electrician to see if I really want to do this as a long term job and apply for the apprenticeship?

Thanks


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

It's been a very long time since I was involved with the union, so someone more well versed in it can answer your questions, but as to #3, it isn't a gang (well, maybe a little), you can leave when you want.

But I can tell you this about being an electrician: we drive Bentleys and go to bed with no less than 3 beautiful models every night. We fall asleep on a pile of money and wake up with fresh breath. The only other trade that out classes us in pay and skill is millwright.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

1) It is difficult to move during your apprenticeship. When you become a J-Man, it's still not easy. It's hard to actually relocate to another local so if you move you may be signing Book 2 of that local forever, which means you only go out if everyone in the local is working.

2) There could be times of unemployment in any job, union or not. If you are in with a company, you will always work even when times are bad. 

3) You can leave at any time, but some locals will make you pay a large fee if you leave within 2 years of finishing your apprenticeship. The apprenticeship is "free", but it is paid for out of all the member's pockets. 

4) Go look for a job doing electrical work and see if you like it.


----------



## aznafro (Jan 17, 2017)

RePhase277 said:


> It's been a very long time since I was involved with the union, so someone more well versed in it can answer your questions, but as to #3, it isn't a gang (well, maybe a little), you can leave when you want.
> 
> But I can tell you this about being an electrician: we drive Bentleys and go to bed with no less than 3 beautiful models every night. We fall asleep on a pile of money and wake up with fresh breath. The only other trade that out classes us in pay and skill is millwright.


haha good one , thanks for the response


----------



## aznafro (Jan 17, 2017)

HackWork said:


> 1) It is difficult to move during your apprenticeship. When you become a J-Man, it's still not easy. It's hard to actually relocate to another local so if you move you may be signing Book 2 of that local forever, which means you only go out if everyone in the local is working.
> 
> 2) There could be times of unemployment in any job, union or not. If you are in with a company, you will always work even when times are bad.
> 
> ...


I see. Thanks for the response. That's unfortunate to hear about the relocating situation, even with Journeymen. When you say "in with a company" do you mean if you're working with a non-union?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I always heard that they "beat" you out of the union. No broken bones but lots of bruises.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

aznafro said:


> haha good one , thanks for the response


What, he's telling you like it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Construction and job security do not go together. Typically the IBEW contractors do a lot of bigger jobs and this is why there are layoffs. If a job has 750 electricians on it then it is safe to say that the contractor will not have spots for 750 electricians on other jobs. This is why a lot of big jobs are manned by travelers from other locals.

We have pre apprentices in our local. Check to see if your local has them and try to get a job as one. This allows you to get a feel for the work.

Good luck.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

aznafro said:


> I see. Thanks for the response. That's unfortunate to hear about the relocating situation, even with Journeymen. When you say "in with a company" do you mean if you're working with a non-union?


No, I mean when you stick with one union company for a long period of time. They keep you working.


----------



## aznafro (Jan 17, 2017)

So does that mean there's no way to become a "local" in another area?


----------



## aznafro (Jan 17, 2017)

HackWork said:


> No, I mean when you stick with one union company for a long period of time. They keep you working.


Oh, I see, gotcha. Yeah I'm still trying to learn all the terminology and how everything works and is connected heh.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

aznafro said:


> Oh, I see, gotcha. Yeah I'm still trying to learn all the terminology and how everything works and is connected heh.. :thumbsup:


Learn everything you can and then learn extra things that make you more valuable than the next guy. Try to be well rounded and worth keeping around the shop to insure employment.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

aznafro said:


> So does that mean there's no way to become a "local" in another area?


It's possible, but I don't think it's very likely. 

But I am not 100% positive.


----------



## aznafro (Jan 17, 2017)

Okay thanks a lot everyone! I think I'm going to have to take the next step and see where I can get my feet wet with this thing.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

HackWork said:


> It's possible, but I don't think it's very likely.
> 
> But I am not 100% positive.


I know several guys who have moved to other locals and were able to sign book 1. The requirements were different each case and it is really up to the local.

If you join the union there are a lot of "unspoken" rules, which aren't really local bylaw rules but more tradition. Some old timers consider moving to a different local and wanting to sign book 1 as jamming your ticket into the local and will not under any circumstances do that. 

Others say you should work in the local under book 2 for at least a year before asking other members to recommend you for membership in the local and being able to sign book 1. 

To be clear book 1 is what members of the local sign and book 2 is for IBEW members who are from a different local sign if they want to work in that locals jurisdiction.


----------



## aznafro (Jan 17, 2017)

kg7879 said:


> I know several guys who have moved to other locals and were able to sign book 1. The requirements were different each case and it is really up to the local.
> 
> If you join the union there are a lot of "unspoken" rules, which aren't really local bylaw rules but more tradition. Some old timers consider moving to a different local and wanting to sign book 1 as jamming your ticket into the local and will not under any circumstances do that.
> 
> ...


gotcha, good advice.. yeah I had read about what the books are in another post somewhere. (travelers, hence journeyman...heh) thanks for the clarification.


----------

